# Advice on Pros and Cons of Living and working in Northern Territory



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi There.

I am planning to apply for Australian Immigration. I have been studying various forums to get information regarding this. I have a Doctorate Degree and I am 33 years Old. I am planning to apply for Visa 190 since my occupation (University Lecturer) is not in any SOL of any state other than Northern Territory. However, my occupation is in CSOL.

I was wondering if anyone can brief me on living and working in Northern Territory and chances of getting University Lecturer jobs in Northern Territory.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys, especially the ones living in Northern Territory.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

raziiq said:


> Hi There.
> 
> I am planning to apply for Australian Immigration. I have been studying various forums to get information regarding this. I have a Doctorate Degree and I am 33 years Old. I am planning to apply for Visa 190 since my occupation (University Lecturer) is not in any SOL of any state other than Northern Territory. However, my occupation is in CSOL.
> 
> ...


Hi raziiq,
My parents are living in NT and I'm also planning on going there once I get my visa. They r in darwin which is the capital of NT. Life there is mostly quite and laid back. Its got nothing like living in big cities. I can tell u this cuz I was there last year for a period of 3 months. Its a good place to raise kids and have family with back yards and everything. Darwin also has many beaches that u can hangout. The mindel beeach market and weekend market r good. U can go boating or fishing whenever u like. Everything will seem too far that's the case. Job should be easy to find.


_*No text-speak please! And don't go swimming on Darwin beaches from October to April either - box jellyfish (sea wasps)! 
kaju/moderator*_


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

It seems Northern Territory is like a tourist spot from what i have learned from the internet. Since its not like big cities, what about the cost of living in NT, especially Darwin for instance? Is it less than that of Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane etc?


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Cons....there is only a single university that is the smallest of all non religious unis in Australia. Depending on your subject, there may be only one position in the university for that.....until someone resigns there will not be a job advertised.


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Scattley said:


> Cons....there is only a single university that is the smallest of all non religious unis in Australia. Depending on your subject, there may be only one position in the university for that.....until someone resigns there will not be a job advertised.


Thats not encouraging at all. I hope there is not much competition.


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Bad news!

Just came to know that Northern Territory Occupation List has been updated and an additional requirement has been imposed for University Lecturers:

*Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation*

That makes it more difficult for applicants with University Lecturer occupation.


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

raziiq said:


> Bad news!
> 
> university lecturer is listed in ACT as closed but you can apply even if it is closed on certain conditions:
> If your occupation is listed as closed on the current ACT Occupation List, you may still be able to apply for ACT nomination if you meet certain criteria.
> ...


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> raziiq said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news!
> ...


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

The ACT Occupation List will be updated in August 2015 when the demand for occupations on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) is reassessed. fingers crossed if reopened in August you wont need the additional requirements. 
Also NSW will update theirs in a few weeks (end of month- July)


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

The ACT has three ish universities. ANU which is one of the top unis....you will need a PhD and several postdoc appointments to get a lecturer role there, Canberra uni which is more a technical and education (teacher training) uni....still a PhD is needed but not so much post docs....and Duntroon which is a military university that teaches engineering, language and some science


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> The ACT Occupation List will be updated in August 2015 when the demand for occupations on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) is reassessed. fingers crossed if reopened in August you wont need the additional requirements.
> Also NSW will update theirs in a few weeks (end of month- July)


Yes hoping for updated lists for these states. Any idea about when lists for other states and territories are updated?


----------



## raziiq (Mar 9, 2015)

Scattley said:


> The ACT has three ish universities. ANU which is one of the top unis....you will need a PhD and several postdoc appointments to get a lecturer role there, Canberra uni which is more a technical and education (teacher training) uni....still a PhD is needed but not so much post docs....and Duntroon which is a military university that teaches engineering, language and some science


Thanks for the informative post about universities. Yes i do have a Phd in computer science and engineering and three years of post phd experience. I do not have a postdoc right now but i am working on it. Would be awesome to get a postdoc appointment in Australia.


----------

